# Monter un réseau Mac/PC pour les nuls...



## Guilty (26 Mai 2004)

Je souhaite mettre en réseau mes ordi:
-G4 MacOsX
-PC win2000 ou PC winXP (jamais les deux en même temps)
J'ai essayer d'installer les IP moi-même. Puis test ping depuis le pécé et... rien du tout.
Je ne me suis pas encore très bien familiarisé avec l'environnement Mac... Peut-être que j'oublie qqchose...
Merci de vos réponses.
a+


----------



## lalou (26 Mai 2004)

Même galère pour moi avec, cependant, de plus vieilles machines:
- PM 7100 et PM 8200 sous OS9.1
- 5 PentiumII sous win2000 Pro
- 1 Switch 
par contre, chez moi, les test ping sont OK (les PC detectent les macs), mais les deux plateformes ne se voient... (j'ai aussi installé les adresses IP moi-même).
Apparemment, il faut utiliser des logiciels spécifiques comme 
PC/Mac lan ou  Dave  pour que cela fonctionne ...et ils ne sont pas donnés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: Tu trouveras une tonne de thread sur les problèmes de réseau PC/mac sur ce forum.  Voici  celui que j'avais posté il y a qques temps si ça peut t'aider (merci beaucoup à L'excellent  Nightwalker qui en connait un rayon sur le "mariage" mac/PC...)


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mai 2004)

Pour Lalou... le problème avec ton environnement est que le OS 9.x ne parle pas SMB, il ne parle que AppleTalk. Or, SMB c'est le protocôle qui est utilisé par Windows pour les partages de dossier et l'authentification. Et j'ai l'impression que Win2000 Pro, n'a pas de protocole AppleTalk. A vérifier dans ajout composant windows, autres protocoles ou quelque chose comme ça. En revanche, je sais que Win2000 Server Family inclut le protocôle AppleTalk. Dans l'état actuel tu vas avoir besoin des logiciels tiers comme PCMac Lan ou Dave, malheureusement ils ne sont pas donnés.

Sinon pour Guilty, pour configurer simplement deux machines en directes ou en passant par le switch. Il faut que les deux machines possèdent la même famille d'adresse IP, c'est à dire que les trois premiers octets doivent être les mêmes pour un masque de type 255.255.255.0.

Par exemple :
Machine 1 :
- IP: 192.168.10.11
- Masque : 255.255.255.0

Machine 2 :
- IP: 192.168.10.12
- Masque : 255.255.255.0

Si tu n'as pas de problème de câblage tu dois se pinger avec cette configuration. Vérifie aussi si le Firewall ne bloque pas les communications.

Si cette configuration marche, il suffit maintenant de valider le partage de fichier windows (dans Préférences Système) du côté du OSX et de partager les dossiers que tu veux partager côté PC.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mai 2004)

Et OS X dans un réseau WIN 2000 ou 98 ca marche directement?


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2004)

directement c'est vite dit (voir tous les messages de ce forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) mais tout est là, oui.(le support de smb dans os x est là depuis jaguar, et il y a moyen de s'en sortir avec 10.0 et 10.1 aussi)


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mai 2004)

Ok merci


----------



## Guilty (26 Mai 2004)

OK. Je dois avoir un problème de cable (style croisé/décroisé) je pense. Vu que mes ip sont comme il faut.
Merci !
à+


----------



## NightWalker (27 Mai 2004)

Guilty a dit:
			
		

> OK. Je dois avoir un problème de cable (style croisé/décroisé) je pense. Vu que mes ip sont comme il faut.
> Merci !
> à+



Non, le problème ce n'est pas dans l'utilisation de câble croisé ou droit, les Mac récents détectent automatiquement... c'est peut-être la qualité du câble...

Tu as essayé de faire un ping 127.0.0.1 sur chaque machine pour voir s'il n'y a pas un problème avec le contrôleur Ethernet ???


----------



## maousse (27 Mai 2004)

notre ami ne nous as pas dit quel mac il avait, les powermac G4 ont eu des prises ethernet non MDI-X jusqu'à il y a peu. (voir le lien dans le sujet liens utiles en haut du forum)


----------



## Yoz (30 Mai 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour Guilty, pour configurer simplement deux machines en directes ou en passant par le switch. Il faut que les deux machines possèdent la même famille d'adresse IP, c'est à dire que les trois premiers octets doivent être les mêmes pour un masque de type 255.255.255.0.
> 
> Par exemple :
> Machine 1 :
> ...


salut a tous deja, comme c'est mon premier msg, j ai pas recreee un autre topic la dessus, mais j ai bien suivi ce conseil et ca merde toujours chez moi...

Bon, j aimerais via mon pc partager ma connection internet vers mon powerbook, et cela par le biais d'un switch 24 ports. Bien sur il y a aussi qq pc sur ce switch, mais voila depuis qq jours tout couille, et j n'ai pas réussi a refaire fonctionner le net sur le réseau   !

Je ne vois pas ce que j n ai pas fait comme avant, et j ne vois pas non plus ce que j ne ferais éventuellement pas ! (j'ai pas l o'ccas d essayer sur les pc pour l instants ils sont en cours de reconstruction de config)

So plz I need a big help !!!


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mai 2004)

Yoz, la config que j'ai donné ne marche que pour partager les dossiers/fichiers, pas pour le partage internet. Pour le partage d'internet il faut activer autre chose, mais avant dis nous quel est le système qui se connecte sur Internet ?


----------



## Guilty (31 Mai 2004)

J'ai bien essayé de faire un ping: "Délai d'attente trop long" qu'il me dit le pécé..
 J'ai vérifier mon cable, tout à l'air ok de ce coté.
 Pour info, il s'agit d'un iMac


----------



## Yoz (31 Mai 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Yoz, la config que j'ai donné ne marche que pour partager les dossiers/fichiers, pas pour le partage internet. Pour le partage d'internet il faut activer autre chose, mais avant dis nous quel est le système qui se connecte sur Internet ?


 
bah mon pc fait le serveur, j connecte mon PB au switch si besoin est...
J veux aussi qu'ils soient en bon réseau !

le plus chiant c est que ca marchait jusqu'a ce que tt d'un coup a pu lol


----------



## vincmyl (31 Mai 2004)

Ahhhhh les mystere de l'info


----------



## bobthefox (31 Mai 2004)

.

chez moi tout fonctionne a merveille.

mon imac sous panther et mes PC sous XP.

internet et partage de fichiers.

j'ai un modem routeur 
un hub
4 PC et mon Imac bien sur

toutes les adresses IP sont en manuelles.
Le Pc exemple :192.68.0.2
le mac :192.68.0.3


Sous MAC tu vas dans configuration reseau
onglet TCP/IP
configurer IPV4 sur manuellement
adresse IP :comme dessus
sous reseau 255.255.255.0
routeur : alors la tu mets soit l'adresse IP du PC si ta connection est sur la PC
soit l'adresse IP du routeur si tu passes par un routeur et un HUB comme moi.

Maintenant la derniere case a ne pas oubliee.
SERVEUR DNS : la tu remets l'adresse IP du routeur ou de la becane ou le modem est connecte.

sur PC c'est la meme chose.
dans proprietes TCP
adresse IP
masque de sous reseau 255.255.etc.....
la passerelle pour l'acces a internet c'est soit l'adresse du routeur ou du Pc qui a la connection reseau ou rien
le DNS idem.

voila


----------



## Yoz (2 Juin 2004)

un grand merci ca a l air complet comme expliquation, j essaye des ce week end


----------



## Yoz (13 Juin 2004)

bah voila, j ai récup le net sur mon mac, mais par contre j arrive pas a echanger des fichiers du pc vers le mac ou du mac vers le pc... il ne trouve apperement que dalle


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2004)

Yoz a dit:
			
		

> bah voila, j ai récup le net sur mon mac, mais par contre j arrive pas a echanger des fichiers du pc vers le mac ou du mac vers le pc... il ne trouve apperement que dalle



très important, quels sont les OS ? Est-ce que simplement tu as validé le partage windows ?


----------



## lalou (14 Juin 2004)

je renchéris: quel OS tu as ??  
Car comme l'a très bien expliqué NightWalker plus haut, si c'est OS9 ou antérieur... bienvenu dans la galère


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juin 2004)

Tiens salut Lalou...

Je vois que finalement tu es passée sur OS X, comment ca s'est réglé ton problème avec "tes ancètres "  ???


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ...le support de smb dans os x est là depuis jaguar...


c'est quoi smb c'est samba ?


----------



## maousse (14 Juin 2004)

SMB/CIFS, c'est le nom du protocole donné par microsoft
Samba est l'implémentation libre de celui-ci, présente dans mac os x (juste pour donner un nom sympa à partir de smb)


----------



## lalou (15 Juin 2004)

> posté par *NightWalker*
> Tiens salut Lalou...
> 
> Je vois que finalement tu es passée sur OS X, comment ca s'est réglé ton problème avec "tes ancètres "  ???


Chez moi, j'utilise OSX depuis longtemps, mais mon G3 fait figure de "quadra" en pleine force de l'âge, à coté des PM 7100 et 8200 de l'école   .
Pour ce qui est de mes ancêtres, j'ai renoncé à l'idée de les mettre en réseau avec les PC (sous W2000Pro). J'ai installé une carte USB sur l'un d'eux (les 2 Macs sont reliés sans problème, par contre) et je transfert les données via un ZIP250. Un peu "galérien" comme méthode, mais il s'agit de petits fichiers (travaux d'élèves...).
@+


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juin 2004)




----------



## catz (17 Juin 2004)

J'aurais une autre question, pour une liaison mac/PC avec modem-routeur wi-fi :

La connexion est pour : un IMac sous MacOs X.3.4 relié au port d'un modem-routeur ADSL sans fil Netgear DG834G.
Et un Pc sous Windows XP et qui a une carte wi-fi.
Le partage de connexion Internet marche très bien ainsi  

Par contre, je bute sur les échanges de fichiers. 
j'ai essayé de paramétrer ainsi, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.


			
				bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> Sous MAC tu vas dans configuration reseau
> onglet TCP/IP
> configurer IPV4 sur manuellement
> adresse IP :comme dessus
> ...


J'ai bien demandé partage windows sur le mac (et même ftp!), et activé le partage de fichier sur le pc. J'ai essayé de créer une nouvelle connexion sur le pc mais l'adresse du routeur ou même du mac (ou celle de ma belle-s½ur) ne passe pas.
Dommage parce que j'aimerais aussi récupérer la connexion avec l'imprimante USB (stylus 750) qui est branchée sur le mac.
Est-ce que vous avez une solution? ... En détaillant *bien *pour le PC s.v.p. (je suis encore plus nulle sur PC :rateau: )
merci beaucoup


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juin 2004)

configuration de l'addrese IP par DHCP ou fixe ? (dans préférences système - réseau)


----------



## catz (17 Juin 2004)

pour la connexion sans fil l'adresse TCP IP est attribuée par le serveur DHCP...


----------



## catz (21 Juin 2004)

Ce qui cloche peut venir d'un tas de choses (partage? groupe de connexion?...).:hein:
j'ai tenté plusieurs essais pour le partage de fichiers mac/pc par connexion wi-fi mais la procédure n'est pas très claire.
Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juin 2004)

Normalement, pour le partage de fichier la procédure est assez simple :

1. Il faut que les machines possèdent les groupes d'adresses IP (ex: 192.168.10.xxx, 192.168.10.yyy ...etc)
2. Sur lse Mac, activer le partage de fichiers Windows (firewall désactivé pour le partage de fichiers)
3. Sur les PC, il suffit de partager le(s) dossier(s) (firewall désactivé pour le partage).
4. Vérifier la configuration avec ping (sur Mac dans le terminal, ping adr IP PC)
5. Vérifier si toutes les machines utilisent le même "Groupe de Travail"
6. Connexions :
    - Depuis le Mac :  log et pass utilisateur déclaré sur PC
    - Depuis le PC : log et pass utilisateur déclaré sur Mac

A priori avec ça tu devrais pouvoir établir quelque chose...


----------



## catz (23 Juin 2004)

merci!
le ping est ok du mac au pc
les points 5 et 6 ne sont pas au point!
je ne sais déjà pas si je dois utiliser le nom de la connexion wi-fi pour le partage de fichiers- en workgroup je ne suis pas arrivée à grand'chose (crée dans "connexion réseau" sur le pc).
Windows m'alerte parfois qu'il y a un nom identique sur le réseau, j'ai dû faire un sacré mix :rose:
J'avance à pas de fourmi


----------



## NightWalker (23 Juin 2004)

On va régler la connexion depuis ton Mac.

Lorsque tu clique sur "Réseau" tu as ton PC ou non ?

*** si oui
En double cliquant sur le nom du PC, il va te demander de t'authentifier, tu renseigne avec le nom et le pass de l'utilisateur déclaré sur ton PC. Si tout va bien, ton PC devrait te proposer les dossiers qui ont été partagés précédemment sur le PC.



*** sinon
On va forcer un peu, tu vas dans Finder, "Aller - Se connecter au serveur". Là tu tapes "smb://adresse_IP_de_ton_PC". Si tout va bien, tu dois faire l'authentification décrite ci-dessus.


----------



## catz (24 Juin 2004)

Dans réseau j'ai deux essais invalides de connexion... (qui ressemblent à des dossiers), et le Server de l'Imac.
par smb ça marche  j'arrive dans le sharedocs du pc 
(par contre je m'y connecte sans nom de groupe de travail ni mot de passe... )


----------



## je@nnot (24 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi je fais sans nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe.


----------



## catz (24 Juin 2004)

trop tard! retour rapide à la case Zéro: j'ai essayé de donner un nom à la connexion sur le pc par "l'assistant de configuration réseau"!"
quelle ## idée! mais quelle **° idée
Dans réseau sur le mac il ne reste plus que le Server de l'Imac
même après avoir remis l'ancien nom donné au pc (le groupe de travail ne doit plus aller:hein: ): par smb plus rien ("certaines données n'ont pû être lues ou écrites, code -36")
ping plus rien (0 packets received, 100% packet loss)


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2004)

vérifie si l'adresse IP de ton PC n'a pas bougé... et qu'elle est toujours du même groupe que l'adresse IP de ton Mac


----------



## je@nnot (24 Juin 2004)

Bein y'a plus qu'a tout refaire et n'oublie pas de rebooter le PC après chaque modification car ça a résolu beaucoup de ? pour moi.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2004)

exact...


----------



## catz (24 Juin 2004)

oui, c'est une des premières choses que j'ai vérifiées: les adresses IP n'ont pas bougé (je vérifie par le routeur car sur le pc je tombe sur les paramètres un peu par hasard :rateau: ).

J'avais redémarré le mac et le routeur signale maintenant le pc avec comme nom de périphérique: "unknown", alors qu'il avait une appellation.
Dans le but de créer le même groupe de connexion sur mac et pc ça se paramètre comment sur OS X.3 (je viens de l'installer)? :mouais:

XP demande à rebooter tout seul après un changement de configuration réseau assez important mais c'est vrai qu'il ne demande rien pour des changements mineurs. Merci de l'info.

Dire qu'en plus du partage de fichiers j'aimerais en plus partager l'imprimante connectée au mac, :sleep: j'en demande peut-être un peu trop, vu mon ignorance des partages réseaux :love:


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2004)

Sur OS X, le workgroup se définit dans le Format de Répertoire (Applications - Utilitaires).
Tu ouvres le cadena, ensuite tu sélectionne SMB, maintenant tu peux configurer le Workgroupe.

Est-ce que avec ping ça marche maintenant ???


----------



## catz (25 Juin 2004)

merci bien NightWalker 
je me rappelais vraiment plus où c'était! j'avais crée 2 groupes de connexion au pif la première fois!!  :rateau:

J'ai enlevé aussi le firewall sur le pc, qui se met automatiquement.
Maintenant le ping est ok et l'échange par smb fonctionne, avec un nom de groupe et d'utilisateur!
super!   

Pour le partage de l'imprimante j'ai coché le partage d'imprimante sur le mac, installé les drivers sur le pc, et dans Ajout d'imprimante, essayé les 3 options proposées. Notamment en me connectant par smb (??) ou sans/ IP du mac/utilisateurs/bibliothèque/printers/Stylus... ou en essayant avec le nom de groupe de connexion... pas de succès. La solution ce serait quoi?
merci encore pour la patience!


----------

